# An In-depth Explanation of the Bray Wyatt Character



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Before I begin I just want to clarify that I'm doing this thread with the hope that I can help open some eyes onto the mystery of a very complicated character, and hopefully provide an easier understanding, and more enjoyment.

To begin, let me highlight the misconceptions on his character.

*On the surface*, _Bray Wyatt and his Wyatt family seem to be not much more than Duck Dynasty castoffs, Backwoods hicks, or Wyatt as a Max Cady (Cape Fear) or Waylon Mercy ripoff..._

However, *Underneath the surface*, _just like what Bray would tell you, "There's something else inside..." of him.
_
I believe his character is that of *a cult leader possessed by a demon.*The promos I attached below explain it perfectly. In the second one he even says something like, 

"I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....*Samael*, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.." 






Now, Samael, when I first heard that mention I didn't really think much of it, until that is, I researched it a bit! Here's what I found:



> *Samael - The Prince Of Demons*
> 
> _No one represented evil better than Samael. Although he could be seen as good or bad, depending on what version of the story you read. He is said to be the prince of demons. He is an accuser, destroyer and seducer. Samael is one of the archangels in Talmudic and Christian religions. According to etymologist, his name means venom of God. He is the Angel of Death, who uses poison to slay men.
> 
> ...


After reading that I'm certain that my gatherings are correct and the Bray Wyatt character is actually possessed by The Prince of All Demons, The Archangel Samael.

I think his catchphases "Follow the buzzards" and "Eater of Worlds" make sense as well, since Samael, in Christian and Jewish lore, was bent on the destruction of all humans, and buzzards usually flock to death, and I believe Bray Wyatt is a new walking corpse, only his is possessed by a Demon.






In conclusion, I believe, if handled right this could be a more realistic take on the new Undertaker type character WWE sorely needs. Exorcisms and possession are finally becoming more present in our society with the Vatican performing exorcisms lately, and the media eating it all up. I think a walking dead man (Taker) is a pretty tough sell but the gimmick still made him a legend, and I think Wyatt's will do the same for him, and is actually much more believable than it would seem, in our new more realistic era.

Thoughts?

EDIT: Here`s some more coal to throw on the fire 

Tweets created on 30/07/2013.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Bray Wyatt's gimmick is based from the movie Cape Fear. I haven't seen either the original or the remake, but Waylon Mercy was based from the same film. So I'm guessing it's some sort of demented southern minister who wears hawaian shirts, because bother characters (Wyatt and Mercy) have those traits. Wyatt carries it better though, obviously. I wouldn't be suprised if some of his character is based on Jim Jones though.


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

In Cape Fear, Max Cady (who Wyatt is based off of) is a formerly convicted rapist who serves his time. He then goes out to find Nick Nolte, the lawyer who represented him and purposely did a shitty job because he thought Cady was guilty, and stalks and fucks with his family. Finally, he attacks them, all culminating in a scene on a house boat. Its a good movie.

There could be more to it than that but that's what I got from the movie. He's like Texas Chainsaw meets Cape Fear.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*I prefer Robert Mithcum and Gregory Peck to Robert DeNiro and Nick Nolte's version, but oh well.*


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ninealevyn said:


> Bray Wyatt's gimmick is based from the movie Cape Fear. I haven't seen either the original or the remake, but Waylon Mercy was based from the same film. So I'm guessing it's some sort of demented southern minister who wears hawaian shirts, because bother characters (Wyatt and Mercy) have those traits. Wyatt carries it better though, obviously. I wouldn't be suprised if some of his character is based on Jim Jones though.





KO Bossy said:


> In Cape Fear, Max Cady (who Wyatt is based off of) is a formerly convicted rapist who serves his time. He then goes out to find Nick Nolte, the lawyer who represented him and purposely did a shitty job because he thought Cady was guilty, and stalks and fucks with his family. Finally, he attacks them, all culminating in a scene on a house boat. Its a good movie.
> 
> There could be more to it than that but that's what I got from the movie. He's like Texas Chainsaw meets Cape Fear.


That's what I thought at first, but it's much deeper than just a Max Cady variation at this stage, and the proof is in the first promo I posted and the material he's using in his promos lately.

His character is clearly possessed by the prince of demons, Samael. I know that for a fact now. This is the angle Wyatt is going for and I'm thoroughly enjoying it.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

ninealevyn said:


> Bray Wyatt's gimmick is based from the movie Cape Fear. I haven't seen either the original or the remake, but Waylon Mercy was based from the same film. So I'm guessing it's some sort of demented southern minister who wears hawaian shirts, because bother characters (Wyatt and Mercy) have those traits. Wyatt carries it better though, obviously. I wouldn't be suprised if some of his character is based on Jim Jones though.


That's only on the surface. If you read the OP you'll understand.

So it's Samael and not Semiyeo? Makes more sense. Plus I can now use Semiyeo in my writings as I've Google's the name and it's pretty unique.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> That's only on the surface. If you read the OP you'll understand.
> 
> So it's Samael and not Semiyeo? Makes more sense. Plus I can now use Semiyeo in my writings as I've Google's the name and it's pretty unique.


Yeah I thought it was first Semiyeo because it sounded similar to that, but then someone pointed out to me that his accent made it sound like that, but he actually said SAMAEL. I wondered why I couldn't find anything when I typed it Semiyeo, but once I typed in Samael, it all made sense.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

He believes himself as THE GOD, dumbass nothing more. No satanic bullshit.


----------



## connormurphy13 (Jun 2, 2013)

I think they should just tease him as a cult leader at first...have him built up as what you said (a man possessed by a demon), but then have that all come crashing back down as he's revealed as a fraud eventually.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Contrarian said:


> He believes himself as THE GOD, dumbass nothing more. No satanic bullshit.


Did you seriously just call me a dumbass? And if you at least took the time to watch the first (1 minute long..) promo I posted you would see him *refer to himself as SAMAEL*. Samael believed he could be a better God than God but wanted to rid the world of all of mankind, and the only ones he'd spare would be eternal slaves to him and his reign. 

Don't believe it? Then just watch the promo and listen to the end where he looks up to the right and speaks.


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Very interesting theory you have, BUT you have to take into account that not every element of his character from NXT will be in his WWE incarnation. They like to test things out and nothing's set in stone yet. How much of this has been revealed since his Raw debut? He certainly believes he is more than just a human though, that much is certain.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ninealevyn said:


> Very interesting theory you have, BUT you have to take into account that not every element of his character from NXT will be in his WWE incarnation. They like to test things out and nothing's set in stone yet. How much of this has been revealed since his Raw debut? *He certainly believes he is more than just a human though, that much is certain.*


I think his character has evolved from what it originally was. He was originally a mix of Max Cady and the Demon Azazel from the movie Fallen, see below.






But now he's evolved from that and was even speaking in different tongues in one of his last vignettes before debuting, so I think this is exactly the character that he's playing. He's Samael through and through.


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm disappointed he hasn't sang 'Time is on my Side' yet, I thought it would have been a perfect thing to do after beating down R-Truth last night, just stand in the middle of the ring with Harper and Rowan behind him, arms stretched out wide and started singing it.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Berbz said:


> I'm disappointed he hasn't sang 'Time is on my Side' yet, I thought it would have been a perfect thing to do after beating down R-Truth last night, just stand in the middle of the ring with Harper and Rowan behind him, arms stretched out wide and started singing it.


I know I loved when he used to do that, as well as that one Danzig - Mother promo he cut down there but he has kind of evolved from there I think, and is more in need of an exorcist than a shrink now. :argh:


----------



## 11Shareef (May 9, 2007)

Could be very interesting if you're right (assuming WWE sticks with it as well)


----------



## PunkShoot (Jun 28, 2011)

This post is incredible


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

PunkShoot said:


> This post is incredible


Thank you ! I just hope more eyes can see it, so the more people that can keep this thread going the better.


----------



## wkdsoul (Apr 2, 2012)

The cult thing i see obvs, the demon might be reading a bit much into it, and i dont think that part will ever make it to TV but could be in the make-up of the character (on paper).


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

If the OP theory is correct, this could one of the coolest things to happen in WWE history. I just fear that WWE is incapable of writing such a layered and interesting character.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

it be sweet if he was possessed by a devil...


----------



## Aficionado (Jul 16, 2008)

It's funny you bring up Samael because to me Bray Wyatt is a character you could find in Silent Hill. Especially when he wears the butcher smock.

Sure the basic outline of the gimmick started with Max Cady/Waylon Mercy, but Wyatt has evolved it to the point where the only thing left in common is his attire. So many layers and potential paths you can take. 

His latest tweet explains the buzzard line: "For those inferior: Underneath the Buzzards you find death, decay, survival, absolution. A complete circle., think about it............"

Two things:
1. His finisher's name references "Sister Abigail" (an orphan). Could this lead to a female member down the road with the same name?
2. Do you think he pays his taxes?...


----------



## Gene_Wilder (Mar 31, 2008)

there's something to Wyatt going after (recruiting?) the devil's favorite demon.. Great thread THANOS, I thought the same thing listening to the "How Could anyone forget about me" promo awhile back. Nice to finally see video of it. I loved his Regal impression, I wonder if he can do anymore. 

Anyway you're spot on, it's subtle, it's there underneath and I hope he continues to hint at it in the WWE. Great character


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It's an interesting theory, but I don't think the WWE on the main roster is ever going to reference demon possession. I suppose if we want to make the character more deep for ourselves, though, we can take bits and pieces of the NXT lore and believe and disregard what we want of it. Obviously the lines "Eater of worlds" and "Follow the buzzards" are lines related to death.

I definitely don't see the Max Cady connection, Foley said he doesn't either, so that's probably a good indication that if there ever was any Cady in him, it's gone now. Obviously the style of clothing is Cady-esque but that's it. Cady was just a cunning psychopath, not anything this...weird. The Waylon Mercy character was definitely Cady in wrestling, but I don't get that feeling here at all. Personally, I just thought he was based off Charles Manson. For now, that's what I'm gonna stick with for my understanding of the character. Either way, regardless of what the full truth is, this is clearly the most layered character in the WWE in years, which is only a good thing.


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Great post OP, hope its accurate or close...I think more will unfold when we learn his interest in Kane (Devils favorite demon). The best part is this could involve Taker easily as well. Might also be a gateway to The Ascension too (another dark gimmick type). Maybe as new Acolytes for Taker...the possibilities!


----------



## Klee (Oct 28, 2011)

Are we going to see Bray Wyatt vs Taker at mania down the line. He could be _the one_...


----------



## skamodest (Nov 2, 2012)

That's a funny theory but that video was made not for tv, it was just a record from promo practicing. They just gave wrestlers some topic and they went on improvising. Damn, there was the woman version of the shield among those. I mena that video means nothing, Samael just came to Bray's mind and he said it because it sounds scary. That's it. No one ever thought that people would see that promo


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Are we going to see Bray Wyatt vs Taker at mania down the line. He could be _the one_...


That's a feud I'd love to see.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Are we going to see Bray Wyatt vs Taker at mania down the line. He could be _the one_...


There won't be a one.


----------



## Yamada_Taro (Jan 28, 2009)

Kassius "Jesus" Ohno will come and save us from this demon : 










Kassius could be funny as Jesus or wearing one monk attire and trying to exorcise heels wrestlers.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

KLEEBLATT said:


> Are we going to see Bray Wyatt vs Taker at mania down the line. He could be _the one_...


A lot of really interesting responses in this thread and I thank you for making them! I truly do believe that wyatt could feud with Taker at Mania 31 and possibly be the one to end the streak and continue his own Mania streak! If there ever was a guy to give a new Mania streak to it's Wyatt!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah that ain't gonna happen.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah that ain't gonna happen.


At this point dude, saying that is pretty much a guarantee that it indeed will happen, if we're going by other predictions people have had. Stuff like "Sandow won't win MITB since WWE doesn't value him" ring a bell immediately, and I'm willing to bet Wyatt will indeed work with Taker before he retires and, there's a reasonable chance, that it will be at a Mania, with how high WWE is on Bray Wyatt.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

I wouldnt say he was "possesed"... more, that's who he compares himself to. A twisted metaphor within an arsenal of twisted metaphors.


----------



## Hollywood Hanoi (Mar 31, 2011)

THANOS said:


> I know I loved when he used to do that, as well as that one Danzig - Mother promo he cut down there but he has kind of evolved from there I think, and is more in need of an exorcist than a shrink now. :argh:


I wasnt aware of that but any wrestler referencing Danzig is instantly a billion times more over with me.
uh, except maybe Zandig.


----------



## Schultz (May 19, 2007)

Nice points Thanos. I could definitely see this. It would also explain why Wyatt has gone after Kane, as he see's him as a demon who has turned away from everything that made him that demon.

Could also be seen as a way for Wyatt to coax out The Undertaker. If we don't get Cena/Taker at WrestleMania then have Wyatt/Taker instead? With Wyatt ending the Streak? Yes please.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Hanoi Cheyenne said:


> I wasnt aware of that but any wrestler referencing Danzig is instantly a billion times more over with me.
> uh, except maybe Zandig.


Check it out man!







Schultz said:


> Nice points Thanos. I could definitely see this. It would also explain why Wyatt has gone after Kane, as he see's him as a demon who has turned away from everything that made him that demon.
> 
> Could also be seen as a way for Wyatt to coax out The Undertaker. If we don't get Cena/Taker at WrestleMania then have Wyatt/Taker instead? With Wyatt ending the Streak? Yes please.


Thanks Schultz! It really does explain a lot of things and bet Wyatt will delve into it more starting next week! I could totally see Wyatt using this to try and coax out Taker in time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANOS said:


> At this point dude, saying that is pretty much a guarantee that it indeed will happen, if we're going by other predictions people have had. Stuff like "Sandow won't win MITB since WWE doesn't value him" ring a bell immediately, and I'm willing to bet Wyatt will indeed work with Taker before he retires and, there's a reasonable chance, that it will be at a Mania, with how high WWE is on Bray Wyatt.


Well good, I fucking hope so because I'd love to see it, but comparing a contract for the Intercontinental World Heavyweight Championship that was won by a jobber, beating out 6 OTHER jobbers, who in typical fashion is going to be beaten to a pulp before he cashes in and has a title reign that nobody (barring myself and a choice few others here) is going to care about, before going right back to the midcard, to beating The Undertaker's Streak at WrestleMania is absurd. ANYBODY can win a world title. Hell, even Barrett could, theoretically, despite my insistence that it will never happen (and believe me, it won't). Stuff like that is in the realistic realm of possibility. Beating The Streak is not realistic at all. That win if it ever occurs will be in the conversation as the most significant win EVER in wrestling.

Taker is not even working with Wyatt at Mania, he doesn't have 7 years left. Every WrestleMania match he has is valuable, they're going to make money matches, and regardless of how much we might want to see it, Taker vs Bray Wyatt at WrestleMania is not a money match. It has the potential to be if Bray Wyatt becomes a superstar, but by such a time as that occurs, Taker will be retired.


----------



## truk83 (Jul 22, 2009)

THANOS said:


> To begin, let me highlight the misconceptions on his character.
> 
> *On the surface*, _Bray Wyatt and his Wyatt family seem to be not much more than Duck Dynasty castoffs, Backwoods hicks, or Wyatt as a Max Cady (Cape Fear) or Waylon Mercy ripoff..._
> 
> ...


Not much to say, but I think this is brilliant. Great work!!!


----------



## MrsFoley'sBabyBoy (Oct 3, 2012)

"Eater of Worlds" and "...I created war!" Sounds like a demon to me.

Great read OP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

:clap Awesome thread, it would be interesting if WWE roll with the possession idea, very chilling and I would love Wyatt to sing "Time Is On My Side" again. Thank you OP I really appreciate the effort that has been put into this thread, there is so much Bray Wyatt can do and I would love to see him end Taker's streak.


----------



## RatedRviper (Jun 28, 2011)

EPIC and I mean EPIC theory for storyline,man!!

I like this idea of him being possessed by demon....

He could be "New Age Undertaker" type character


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

You guys are too kind, but I'm glad you enjoyed the thread!


----------



## Dolph'sZiggler (Aug 4, 2011)

Hopefully WWE explores the full depths of this character on the main roster as laid out by the OP. Great thread, I love Wyatt but had not realized anything about the signs of him possibly being possessed by a demon. That would make the best character in years even that much better.


----------



## CALΔMITY (Sep 25, 2012)

I did enjoy the read, Thanos. I wasn't AS impressed at their debut last week, but last night had me feeling all sorts of uncomfortable. Wyatt fucking pulled me in with his words and had me believing his character 100%. Man what an amazing speaker.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

I saw him as an almost anti-christ with some of the shit he says i wonder how those PG moms are gonna act when he gets even more creepy


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ZachS22 said:


> I saw him as an almost anti-christ with some of the shit he says i wonder how those PG moms are gonna act when he gets even more creepy
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


They'll probably be pissed once they uncover more layers of the character, but it's HHH's baby so he won't water it down!


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

A thought:






"The good book"

It could be he's very aware of Christianity and sees himself as an enemy of God. Enter Samael, who promises him revenge on God for his horrible life and proclaims he shall be able to "Eat" this world, so that a new one may take it's place with Wyatt as the figurehead.

But yet, if this were true, and he's talking to Kane saying "The man who created you is lying to you!" Then it doesn't make sense. The Undertaker created Kane, but both serve hell in the same way Wyatt does (with the undertaker being a more neutral and free-thinking servant.) so, why would Wyatt say that the forces of darkness are lying? 

Rather, I think we have it backwards: Wyatt is trying to wake people up to the false concept of heroes - of good, and how the meaning of the word has been twisted by their "God". He wants the truth! He wants to expose this "God", and every lie he's ever told people in order to lead them---who are sheep and don't know any better---to the slaughter.

Who is the "God" of WWE? Who is the man that makes everyone in the WWE hinge on his every word as gospel, who can do no wrong, ever, because he is the truth?










...think about it...


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Check out what I found.



> He waits upon a throne of eternal flames. A monolithic beast bearing many names has been awaken. Off in the distance cries of anguish resonate beneath the surface. Beyond thousands of agonizing screams echoes laughter of a dominant being. The devourer of souls, the accuser who finds satisfaction in their pain. This monumental destroyer awaits, aroused in anticipation for these black gates to open and unleash implications of horror and bloodshed for our sins. Trading bloodshed for our sins, there is no salvation. For he has risen to conquer us. He has risen to conquer us all. He shall destroy you. There is no saving you.
> 
> source: http://www.lyricsmode.com/lyrics/o/oceano/samael_the_destroyer.html


These are lyrics from a Metalcore band called Oceano that ring pretty true if you ask me.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

Great theory man, this just makes me want to see more of them now. Please please, let them stay as far away from Cena now, he is the real eater of worlds.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> A thought:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great post! It makes a solid addition to the thread for sure. I think to target onto the Kane situation for a moment, it's like Wyatt knows that Kane is not the monster he thinks he is, and Wyatt is there to show him what true power is! He is Samael, one of God's 7 archangels and the Prince of Demons, who was so ruthless that both God and the Devil threw him out of their kingdoms.


----------



## THA_WRESTER (Sep 29, 2011)

This guy is the Companies next top heel, especially if they pull of that possessed gimmick like OP was talking about. I love this guy,and if the E fucks up on this guy.....all HELL will break loose!!


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I just love what they are doing with the Wyatts.

They have come in, attacked guys and then cut a promo, they're getting over but they are making intentions clear. They're not going for the top guys, they don't want to, they don't need too and it keeps them away from the really over guys like Bryan, Punk, Cena, Orton etc who would no doubt go over them.

They probably should have done this with The Shield, but I'm glad both have started off differently and are in different directions right now.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Great post! It makes a solid addition to the thread for sure. I think to target onto the Kane situation for a moment, it's like Wyatt knows that Kane is not the monster he thinks he is, and Wyatt is there to show him what true power is! He is Samael, one of God's 7 archangels and the Prince of Demons, who was so ruthless that both God and the Devil through him out of their kingdoms.


Agreed, THANOS. However, we have to look at the underlying theme here. Why would Undertaker lie to Kane? I think he's actually talking about CENA. Kane is merely a pawn in this ultimate bigger goal of Wyatt's. Even on Raw he tells R-truth, "You are not the truth we seek."


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> Agreed, THANOS. However, we have to look at the underlying theme here. Why would Undertaker lie to Kane? I think he's actually talking about CENA. Kane is merely a pawn in this ultimate bigger goal of Wyatt's. Even on Raw he tells R-truth, "You are not the truth we seek."


He could very well be man, but if they end up doing that I hope they wait a very long time for it, because the last thing I wanna see is Cena beating all of the Family in a handicap match . My worries sometimes get the best of me, but the storyline would definitel be awesome for sure if it transpired the way you told it!


----------



## Coyotex (Jun 28, 2011)

what you're saying is actually making alot of sense..when he did a promo back in the nxt days he said somthing along the line of "how do you stop something that wins wars without lifting a finger?" and "how do you stop somthing thats been worshipped by every culture since the dawn of ages?" i mean at first i didn't think too deep into it and i thought he was just refering to himself but not that you brought up these points it could very well be a demon he was refering to.it does fit the bill

this is the promo http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv4lh5_bray-wyatt-s-lets-play-a-game-promo_sport#.Uec-2m0izpo


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Coyotex said:


> what you're saying is actually making alot of sense..when he did a promo back in the nxt days he said somthing along the line of "how do you stop something that wins wars without lifting a finger?" and "how do you stop somthing thats been worshipped by every culture since the dawn of ages?" i mean at first i didn't think too deep into it and i thought he was just refering to himself but not that you brought up these points it could very well be a demon he was refering to.it does fit the bill
> 
> this is the promo http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv4lh5_bray-wyatt-s-lets-play-a-game-promo_sport#.Uec-2m0izpo


Precisely my friend! It adds up perfectly because that's what Bray's going for with this character. It started out as Max Cady and has now evolved into him evoking the essence of the archangel and prince of demons Samael into his vessel (body) to give him the knowledge to see all, and power to seize all. He is now entirely Samael, and that is who we are dealing with most of the time in speech and physicality.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

This is an exemplary thread, THANOS. The topic of the basis of the Bray Wyatt character is highly intriguing and even more interesting. I am completely in love with Bray. His look (hair, beard, tattoos, attire etc.), theme music and move set are all wonderfully entertaining. Without question, the man can work the mic! I am really looking forward to the evolution of Bray (love that name) and the story that he will tell. I just hope he exceeds my expectations. Buckle up folks! This is gonna be one hell of a ride! (hopefully...)


----------



## RAB (Dec 15, 2012)

A brief explanation of the Bray Wyatt character: shit.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

SheamusRKO said:


> This is an exemplary thread, THANOS. The topic of the basis of the Bray Wyatt character is highly intriguing and even more interesting. I am completely in love with Bray. His look (hair, beard, tattoos, attire etc.), theme music and move set are all wonderfully entertaining. Without question, the man can work the mic! I am really looking forward to the evolution of Bray (love that name) and the story that he will tell. I just hope he exceeds my expectations. Buckle up folks! This is gonna be one hell of a ride! (hopefully...)


An example of yet another excellent contribution to the thread and I, of course, agree completely. Well put.



RAB said:


> A brief explanation of the Bray Wyatt character: shit.


An example of typical 'shit' response with zero attempts to display anything close to resembling a complete thought. Not surprised though since this is becoming quite a routine thing with you in other threads.

Having said that, it IS ok for you to admit that you don't "get" the character though!  It's not like it would be some kind of revelation at this point.


----------



## Conor? (May 17, 2011)

RAB said:


> A brief explanation of the Bray Wyatt character: shit.


False. What is indeed "shit", is your troll gimmick. Which is incredibly old, boring and unoriginal.


----------



## LineInTheSand777 (Feb 19, 2008)

they remind me some something from the devils rejects


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

OMG, THANOS! I was watching main event--when he tells thee sheep to come home---Samael is thee prince of demons, KANE'S A DEMON! He's telling him to come home to his true master, for he now has a body (Bray) to command his children with! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> OMG, THANOS! I was watching main event--when he tells thee sheep to come home---Samael is thee prince of demons, KANE'S A DEMON! He's telling him to come home to his true master, for he now has a body (Bray) to command his children with! :mark:


:mark: Great insight Beatles123! I didn't even realize that immediately but thanks for connecting those dots! I love that this is playing out just as perfectly as I hoped! :clap


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

I may be reading too much into it, so i'll simplify it by stating it as it is: He's telling Kane to follow thee buzzards--the dead bodies--back to THE TRUTH! Back to the monster he once was! :mark:

COME HOME, KANE! :mark:


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> I may be reading too much into it, so i'll simplify it by stating it as it is: He's telling Kane to follow thee buzzards--the dead bodies--back to THE TRUTH! Back to the monster he once was! :mark:
> 
> COME HOME, KANE! :mark:


I watched it! It was absolutely chilling and oh so awesome! I love how all of this is coming together. I can't wait for the reveal of his true identity. I'm sure it won't happen for awhile though (maybe it'll come out in a feud with Taker), and he'll keep his the crowd filled with intrigue, whilst keeping his character's truth shrouding in mystery.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The only problem is, I don't know how it would ever be revealed. I don't think possessed people are supposed to be self aware about their possession.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> The only problem is, I don't know how it would ever be revealed. I don't think possessed people are supposed to be self aware about their possession.


Unless of course we're not speaking to Bray anymore and instead, we hear the voice of..










I also think that it will be revealed in a big feud. Probably through some vignettes like the ones of his debut, where a reporter goes back to the compound and sees this:










among other things and realizes what he's actually dealing with! At least that's how I would book it personally.


----------



## Deptford (Apr 9, 2013)

I love satanic bullshit. This may turn into my new favorite wrestler given a year or so if this proves to be true :mark:

edit: it's actually a thought out version for the idea i've always had for myself for a gimmick lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

THANOS said:


> Unless of course we're not speaking to Bray anymore and instead, we hear the voice of..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what, you want him to eventually change his name from Bray Wyatt to Samael and start talking like a record player in reverse? I don't really know what you expect to come from this. I honestly don't expect him to go beyond this Charles Manson-esque cult leader type. There's no way that PG, Be A Star WWE is going to be showing Pentagrams or Satanic Bibles or anything like that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what, you want him to eventually change his name from Bray Wyatt to Samael and start talking like a record player in reverse? I don't really know what you expect to come from this.


Nope no need to do that. Keep his name and just let it be known that he has this force instead of him that he can't control, just like Bray has always said himself in promos.






I mean, everything he says shouts out to it.

"How do you stop something that wins wars without lifting a finger? How do you stop something that *has been worshiped by every culture since the dawn of ages*? How do you stop something that can never be destroyed?"


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> So what, you want him to eventually change his name from Bray Wyatt to Samael and start talking like a record player in reverse? I don't really know what you expect to come from this. I honestly don't expect him to go beyond this Charles Manson-esque cult leader type. There's no way that PG, Be A Star WWE is going to be showing Pentagrams or Satanic Bibles or anything like that.


They don't necessarily have to do it exactly the way I laid it out. There are ways to insinuate and suggest it without actually coming out and saying it, and that's pretty much what Bray has been doing ever since he returned from that injury in NXT.

Here's another one that suggests in. "A wolf stuck in sheeps clothing"


----------



## Archange1 (Jul 15, 2011)

Brat Wyatt vs undertaker, wm 30 in the home of voodoo, New Orleans. Calling it now


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

OH MY GOD, AND WYATT'S CHARACTER WAS RAISED IN LAFAYETTE, LOUISIANA!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

My man THANOS with a great thread! That was some perfect insight into Wyatt's character, I could definitely see that.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Delbusto1 said:


> My man THANOS with a great thread! That was some perfect insight into Wyatt's character, I could definitely see that.


Thanks man! I appreciate the compliment ! My thread isn't anywhere near as good as those epic videos you produce though. Those things are timeless.


----------



## BJJHUSH (Jul 14, 2013)

THANOS!!!

though I have not been on THIS forum long, I have been apart of many forums of many sports and no particular topic has intrigued me with such depth and insight as much as this one.

Keep up the good work!

Thanos, follow the buzzards...


----------



## vault21 (Jan 20, 2003)

The non-bullshit explanation of the Bray Wyatt character


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

It's way more complex than Mercy was though, and I say that as a Mercy fan. Terribly underrated guy that had a promising future.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

The difference between Bray Wyatt's Character and Dan Spivey's character is that Bray's is more Outspoken and downright insane. He let's you know that he's a Mad man hell-bent on hurting people in his name.

Spivey's character is way more subtle. He is more soft-spoken while using innuendos and allusions to describe what we all know he is speaking of. He has that sort-of "Serial Killer" type of aura with that character.

Plus, Spivey is a loner(like Max Cady) who is not leading some kind of cult(like Bray is). This part is where Bray's similarity to Cady ends.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

It's so incredible to me that the Wyatt character has all of these inner complexities and the only person who probably understands how all of his words and promos functions is himself. I was there in Brooklyn on Monday and he's plenty over already. Eventually the "What!" chants will die down too.

Also, I haven't read every post in this thread yet, but does anybody know where the initial idea for Windham's character came from? Was it pitched to him down at NXT, or is the thought his own complete creation? Because if it is, then wow. The company has the opportunity to cash on him (alongside The Shield, obviously) in a huge way. Wyatt to me has the potential to be this generation's Jake Roberts with some of that Ministry Undertaker vibe. He's obviously a completely different character/gimmick, but that is just the way I feel personally every-time I see him on television or live.

I really, really hope they don't screw this up. Also, excellent thread, this is my current favorite on the entire forum.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

These characters are stupid and too hard to understand.

soon, they'll turn them into a joke hillbilly character who drive a 80's pickup in their entrance.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Monterossa said:


> These characters are stupid and too hard to understand.


Maybe next time they'll draw you a picture.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> Also, I haven't read every post in this thread yet, but does anybody know where the initial idea for *Windham's* character came from?





Uhh...what? :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Monterossa said:


> These characters are stupid and too hard to understand.
> 
> soon, they'll turn them into a joke hillbilly character who drive a 80's pickup in their entrance.


This is why we can't have nice things. GOD FORBID they construct a character that makes you think.

DADDY, I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE CULT LEADER SAYS!!! WAAAAAHHHHH!  WHERE'S THE GUY WHO ONLY HAS 2 WORDS IN HIS VOCABULARY?


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> This is why we can't have nice things. GOD FORBID they construct a character that makes you think.
> 
> DADDY, I CAN'T UNDERSTAND WHAT THE CULT LEADER SAYS!!! WAAAAAHHHHH!  WHERE'S THE GUY WHO ONLY HAS 2 WORDS IN HIS VOCABULARY?


Damien Sandow is a nice character too but it's easier to understand and he entertains me more than those hillbilly psychos.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Monterossa said:


> Damien Sandow is a nice character too but it's easier to understand and he entertains me more than those hillbilly psychos.


Well, Sandow's the GOAT, of course he entertains you more.

Did it ever occur to you possibly that you're not supposed to understand every word of a *CRAZY* person? He's *NUTS*, of course he's hard to understand, that's the whole point. That doesn't change the fact that you can get insight into what he's saying if you break it down, or that this character is fascinating, which it is. All you REALLY need to know is that he's psychotic and thinks of himself as some type of other worldly being.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

His promo delivery is FANTASTIC. Top notch. But the second audience realizes he isn't really saying anything that they can understand, the WHAT? chants start. Before that, he has them totally hooked so he should probably work on doing more intelligible promos.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

His promo content is fine. Why ruin one of the main aspects of his promos that makes him stand out? We don't need anymore 'my name...is Bray Wyatt...I'm better than you' lame turgid dullness.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I could get definitely get behinds The Wyatts if they used this as their entrance music






I'd also have Bray Wyatt ride down to the ring on a majestic Stallion


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

I'd also have those other two beard guys line dancing in the ring as Bray rides down


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

glenwo2 said:


> Uhh...what? :side:


His real name. Sorry about the confusion, I wasn't trying to be smarky or anything like that. I just thought it would be easier to decipher between the real guy and the guy he plays. Honest question.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

Green Light said:


> I'd also have those other two beard guys line dancing in the ring as Bray rides down


:vince Wait a minute...

:HHH Back off pop!

:vince4 I wasn't doing anything!

:HHH2 Go back to bed.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dopesick said:


> His promo content is fine. Why ruin one of the main aspects of his promos that makes him stand out? We don't need anymore 'my name...is Bray Wyatt...I'm better than you' lame turgid dullness.


Agreed. I'm tired of the cookie cutter shit. One of the things that I'm PISSED they cut, that I specifically demanded they not do is having him cut promos while his entrance music is on. It's fucking amazing that he did it because it makes the song and the promo more enjoyable to be running simultaneously, and it's not cookie cutter because NOBODY does it.

Now I love the lantern entrance, but I am pissed he doesn't cut promos while the music plays, which he usually did on his way down the ramp. Shit, I say, put the lamp in one hand and the mic in the other. Can you imagine how AWESOME it would be if he cut promos with the music playing in the DARK? :mark: Ughh, mouth watering, the prospects.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Pyro what do you think of my idea? I'm curious to know


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

His promo delivery is very good. He's a stand out.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Dopesick said:


> His promo content is fine. Why ruin one of the main aspects of his promos that makes him stand out? We don't need anymore 'my name...is Bray Wyatt...I'm better than you' lame turgid dullness.


Who said anything about that? If he's as good as I think he is, then he should be able to deliver promos of substance. Even I found his ramblings annoying. And I usually kind of like the thing that he was going for. Not annoying in a good way, mind you. In a change the channel way. He can keep all of the "Follow the buzzards....Army of sheep lead by a wolf...." stuff. The stuff that makes him, him. But get rid of the nonsensical filler and the people will stop letting him it's obviously nonsensical garbage.


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

joeycalz said:


> His real name. Sorry about the confusion, I wasn't trying to be smarky or anything like that. I just thought it would be easier to decipher between the real guy and the guy he plays. Honest question.


Oh! okay then. 

For a second, I thought you mistook him for Barry Windham.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

joeycalz said:


> It's so incredible to me that the Wyatt character has all of these inner complexities and the only person who probably understands how all of his words and promos functions is himself. I was there in Brooklyn on Monday and he's plenty over already. Eventually the "What!" chants will die down too.
> 
> Also, I haven't read every post in this thread yet, but does anybody know where the initial idea for Windham's character came from? Was it pitched to him down at NXT, or is the thought his own complete creation? Because if it is, then wow. The company has the opportunity to cash on him (alongside The Shield, obviously) in a huge way. Wyatt to me has the potential to be this generation's Jake Roberts with some of that Ministry Undertaker vibe. He's obviously a completely different character/gimmick, but that is just the way I feel personally every-time I see him on television or live.
> 
> I really, really hope they don't screw this up. Also, excellent thread, this is my current favorite on the entire forum.



Hey man, I think I read that Dusty Rhodes gave Windham the idea and he ran with it and turned it into what we see today! The people clamoring for Wyatt to end the nonsensical (to them) ramblings are way off base and don't get the purpose of the character which I hoped I would alleviate by creating this thread. I digress, those passages he speaks are supposed to have hidden messages of what Samael, the spirit inside of him, desires and believes.


----------



## ZachS22 (Jun 5, 2013)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Agreed. I'm tired of the cookie cutter shit. One of the things that I'm PISSED they cut, that I specifically demanded they not do is having him cut promos while his entrance music is on. It's fucking amazing that he did it because it makes the song and the promo more enjoyable to be running simultaneously, and it's not cookie cutter because NOBODY does it.
> 
> Now I love the lantern entrance, but I am pissed he doesn't cut promos while the music plays, which he usually did on his way down the ramp. Shit, I say, put the lamp in one hand and the mic in the other. Can you imagine how AWESOME it would be if he cut promos with the music playing in the DARK? :mark: Ughh, mouth watering, the prospects.


He might do something like that he has only been around 2 weeks and has cut one promo like slow down most people don't even know what direction this storyline is going in


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Berbz (Jun 24, 2013)

I imagine the only reason he doesn't cut promos with his music playing at the moment is because Harper and Rowan are attacking people so the arena is dark so the superstar in the ring doesn't know when to expect it and isn't ready. As the weeks go on, I have no doubt he will be cutting promos on his way down to the ring whilst one of Harper/Rowan is holding the lantern.

I definitely think Wyatt has evolved into a character he has had input in. I mean his first FCW promo with Cottonwood behind him you can almost DEFINITELY tell he has based that on Waylon Mercy/Max Cady from the things he was saying (Well let me tell you something for example), and the way he dressed. But as the months went on, he developed himself more and I have no doubt it was all he was doing when out injured, developing and mastering his new character to perfection.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Who said anything about that? If he's as good as I think he is, then he should be able to deliver promos of substance. Even *I found his ramblings annoying*. And I usually kind of like the thing that he was going for. Not annoying in a good way, mind you. In a change the channel way. He can keep all of the "Follow the buzzards....Army of sheep lead by a wolf...." stuff. The stuff that makes him, him. But get rid of the nonsensical filler and the people will stop letting him it's obviously nonsensical garbage.


You sir are very much in the minority. He uses great imagery when he speaks and actually makes points. It may shock you but you may just have to think a little harder and dig beneath the surface to understand the *BATSHIT CRAZY CULT LEADER*. And even if you don't understand it's fun trying to pick things out, think about, and embrace the creepiness anyway. 

It's okay, they have people like John Cena for you guys


----------



## Mojo Stark (Jul 1, 2009)

Very little of the subtleties of this character will make it to Raw, unfortunately. Far too deep and intelligent a character for 90% of the audience to get.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS, I don't mean to shoot down your theory, but I'm not covinced the character is actually possessed by a demon. What needs to be kept in mind is he's a batshit crazy cult leader most likely with delusions of grandeur. Nothing thus far proves possession over delusions, no matter how much he claims he is, the only thing that will prove it is if things start getting supernatural.

One other thing, "I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Samael, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.."

That's not Samael speaking, there's 3 seperate entities there, Samael, the vessel as in he and whoever is telling Samael that he's all yours. That would either have to mean multiple personalities in Bray's delusional mind or another demon other than Samael.


----------



## Shockmaster2010 (Jun 15, 2010)

I also see a bit of Dennis Hopper's character from Apocalypse Now. More in tone and tenor than substance.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> THANOS, I don't mean to shoot down your theory, but I'm not covinced the character is actually possessed by a demon. What needs to be kept in mind is he's a batshit crazy cult leader most likely with delusions of grandeur. Nothing thus far proves possession over delusions, no matter how much he claims he is, the only thing that will prove it is if things start getting supernatural.
> 
> *One other thing, "I guess there's no sense in waiting any longer....Samael, he's all yours (talking about his vessel)..Hey you wanna see something really scary.."
> 
> That's not Samael speaking, there's 3 seperate entities there, Samael, the vessel as in he and whoever is telling Samael that he's all yours. That would either have to mean multiple personalities in Bray's delusional mind or another demon other than Samael.*


Thanks for quoting that, I will gladly retort. You are correct when you say that in the line I quoted he can't possibly be Samael calling up to Samael because that just wouldn't make any sense at all. However, I'm thinking he has some of Samael's power when he allows him to take full control of his body, but sometimes it's just Bray Wyatt spewing some of Samael's words. 

So it's very much like the character Dexter, the seriel killer, with his own dark passenger. Only in this case the dark passanger happens to be Samael. The Bray Wyatt character is supposed to demonstrate the rare case where the vessel WANTS to be possessed, as opposed to being a helpless victim.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Slowhand said:


> *I prefer Robert Mithcum and Gregory Peck to Robert DeNiro and Nick Nolte's version, but oh well.*


Good man!


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

i don't think he's a demon, however i do think wyatt is made out to have the same mystical powers as the undertaker, or at least similiar to it.

he says he can't be destroyed, he doesn't feel pain, he's everywhere, etc

remember in 2008 they started this hade vansen gimmick that was supposed to feud with undertaker. maybe this is something close to it.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

Good point, *vinceent k. mcmahon*. I forgot about the Hade Vansen gimmick idea. Perhaps there is something to that.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Thanks for quoting that, I will gladly retort. You are correct when you say that in the line I quoted he can't possibly be Samael calling up to Samael because that just wouldn't make any sense at all. However, I'm thinking he has some of Samael's power when he allows him to take full control of his body, but sometimes it's just Bray Wyatt spewing some of Samael's words.
> 
> So it's very much like the character Dexter, the seriel killer, with his own dark passenger. Only in this case the dark passanger happens to be Samael. The Bray Wyatt character is supposed to demonstrate the rare case where the vessel WANTS to be possessed, as opposed to being a helpless victim.


Not sure I follow, I have never watched Dexter and if it's just Bray and Samael, wouldn't it be I'm and not he or are you sayibg he has a personality disorder and a demon?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

floyd2386 said:


> Not sure I follow, I have never watched Dexter and if it's just Bray and Samael, wouldn't it be I'm and not he or are you sayibg he has a personality disorder and a demon?


I'm saying when he was essentially summoning Samael to take control of him, his own essence was still in control, but after the summoning Samael took over. So it's basically both Bray Wyatt and Samael instead of him. Have you ever watched the show Supernatural? That show explains stuff like this quite well! Much better than me lol.


----------



## redunk808 (Mar 20, 2013)

Tiiiiiiiiiime, is on my side....yes it is.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

THANOS said:


> I'm saying when he was essentially summoning Samael to take control of him, his own essence was still in control, but after the summoning Samael took over. So it's basically both Bray Wyatt and Samael instead of him. Have you ever watched the show Supernatural? That show explains stuff like this quite well! Much better than me lol.


That still wouldn't really explain the third person talking. If it were Bray speaking, he would say I'm. If it's Samael, well, he'd be using Bray to talk to himself?

Never seen that show either. I really don't watch too much TV lol.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

Bl0ndie said:


> You sir are very much in the minority. He uses great imagery when he speaks and actually makes points. It may shock you but you may just have to think a little harder and dig beneath the surface to understand the *BATSHIT CRAZY CULT LEADER*. And even if you don't understand it's fun trying to pick things out, think about, and embrace the creepiness anyway.
> 
> It's okay, they have people like John Cena for you guys


Hah, ok. I myself, am a writer and a reader and a natural skeptic."looking beneath the surface" (lol) isn't something I turn on and off. That's just the way I am. Which means I'm good at sifting through bullshit no matter how cleverly disguised it is with made up idioms and empty metaphors. I listened to the promo from Main Event once and once it's broken down, there's one memorable line of substance. "Army of sheep led by a wolf" which translates to "I'm strong". This is wrestling after all, I'm not expecting anything more. But don't try and pretend that there was any hidden genius behind his words when anyone who's sat through a language or rhetoric class would see through the bullshit immediately. And the crowd responded accordingly. So he should cut it out. He can keep the tone and delivery and he should definitely keep using his character defining arch words and phrases, but he loses people because either his content is just that damn genius that a mere Cena fan like me can't comprehend it, or it's bullshit filler that doesn't mean anything but sounds good with his character. Spoiler alert....


fyi, if you were as intelligent as you pretended to be and could actually comprehend anything beyond what's not directly fed to you then you'd have used someone besides Cena in your little "joke" there.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Hah, ok. I myself, am a writer and a reader and a natural skeptic."looking beneath the surface" (lol) isn't something I turn on and off. That's just the way I am. Which means I'm good at sifting through bullshit no matter how cleverly disguised it is with made up idioms and empty metaphors. I listened to the promo from Main Event once and once it's broken down, there's one memorable line of substance. *"Army of sheep led by a wolf" which translates to "I'm strong".* This is wrestling after all, I'm not expecting anything more. But don't try and pretend that there was any hidden genius behind his words when anyone who's sat through a language or rhetoric class would see through the bullshit immediately. And the crowd responded accordingly. So he should cut it out. He can keep the tone and delivery and he should definitely keep using his character defining arch words and phrases, but he loses people because either his content is just that damn genius that a mere Cena fan like me can't comprehend it, or it's bullshit filler that doesn't mean anything but sounds good with his character. Spoiler alert....
> 
> 
> fyi, if you were as intelligent as you pretended to be and could actually comprehend anything beyond what's not directly fed to you then you'd have used someone besides Cena in your little "joke" there.


I think you got lost in translation. Bray is the wolf, leading a cult of sheep. Oh the irony of your post.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

again, the OP has a good idea but it's too much thinking and something that won't be taken too kindly i guess.

but lets start from scratch. kane and undertaker are brothers who's father is paul bearer. they all come from this world of darkness and evil.

who's to say that there wasn't more where they came from? who's to say that there wasn't more evil left behind? undertaker is from death valley, kane is from parts unknown, and the wyatts lives in a forest.

the ME promo wyatt said time to come home, this isn't them introducing a story it's a story that's already happened the moment kane made his debut. bray wyatt knows kane, and clearlys knows the undertaker and paul bearer. now wyatt has arrived and he's forever.

his entrance is him walking down the ramp in darkness holding nothing but a lantern, perhaps this is a symbolism of bray walking through death valley, finding his way through the forest, and has made it to the wwe.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> I think you got lost in translation. Bray is the wolf, leading a cult of sheep. Oh the irony of your post.


No shit, Einstein. He's the wolf. He's the "strong one". How is that not exactly what I said.

Boy, I tell you, now _thats_ irony. Don't feel too bad though, it's the schools that have failed you. Reading & Comprehension are so hard in the first place. I feel you playa.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> No shit, Einstein. He's the wolf. He's the "strong one". How is that not exactly what I said.
> 
> Boy, I tell you, now _thats_ irony. Don't feel too bad though, it's the schools that have failed you. Reading & Comprehension are so hard in the first place. I feel you playa.


It goes way beyond your simple caveman explaination of "I'm strong". It's not even about strength, it's about MANIPULATION. He manipulates his prey into fighting his war for him. Keep feeding the irony of things buddy.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> It goes way beyond your simple caveman explaination of "I'm strong". It's not even about strength, it's about MANIPULATION. He manipulates his prey into fighting his war for him. Keep feeding the irony of things buddy.


Implying the power of manipulation doesn't play into "strength" which you've drastically over simplified. It's an adequate enough word to sum up everything you've said. It comes down to him be stronger (physically, mentally how else you want to spin it)/above/better than everyone else. Because, you know, wolves are stronger than sheep. Jeez. Try reading something and be sure to keep a dictionary close by Shakespeare. Your real level of intellect shows when you can't expand on the idea of strength past a physical aspect.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Implying the power of manipulation doesn't play into "strength" which you've drastically over simplified. It's an adequate enough word to sum up everything you've said. It comes down to him be stronger (physically, mentally how else you want to spin it)/above/better than everyone else. Because, you know, wolves are stronger than sheep. Jeez. Try reading something and be sure to keep a dictionary close by Shakespeare. Your real level of intellect shows when you can't expand on the idea of strength past a physical aspect.


You claim I over simplify yet you make such a simple, broad statement as it meaning he's strong and I make a complex statement and you say that's exactly what you said. Right.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Hah, ok. I myself, am a writer and a reader and a natural skeptic."looking beneath the surface" (lol) isn't something I turn on and off. That's just the way I am. Which means I'm good at sifting through bullshit no matter how cleverly disguised it is with made up idioms and empty metaphors. I listened to the promo from Main Event once and once it's broken down, there's one memorable line of substance. "Army of sheep led by a wolf" which translates to "I'm strong". This is wrestling after all, I'm not expecting anything more. But don't try and pretend that there was any hidden genius behind his words when anyone who's sat through a language or rhetoric class would see through the bullshit immediately. And the crowd responded accordingly. So he should cut it out. He can keep the tone and delivery and he should definitely keep using his character defining arch words and phrases, but he loses people because either his content is just that damn genius that a mere Cena fan like me can't comprehend it, or it's bullshit filler that doesn't mean anything but sounds good with his character. Spoiler alert....
> 
> 
> fyi, *if you were as intelligent as you pretended* to be and could actually comprehend anything beyond what's not directly fed to you then you'd have used someone besides Cena in your little "joke" there.


I dont pretend.... I just am ;D I couldn't tell by your original post that you were a writer so I do apologise. But surely if you are as adept at translating the written and spoken word as well as you claim you shouln't be wasting your time with professional wrestling, surely there are other entertainment ventures more akin to your needs? 

You seem be struggling with the fact that WWE and its audience are having fun with this. I'm sure a nice spin can be put on what Wyatt said on Main Event you've just got to let go a bit and stop immediately connoting it as bullshit. Relax bro!!

It's okay though, they have people like Leo Tolstoy for you guys.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> You claim I over simplify yet you make such a simple, broad statement as it meaning he's strong and *I make a complex statement* and you say that's exactly what you said. Right.


Haha, pls. No more. If I have to spell out everything that the word "strong" implies, to you, then we've truly had an ironic discussion, considering how this all started. Now go back and re-read my replies to your posts. You might actually be able to understand how this all works. 

You're welcome :sandow


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> Haha, pls. No more. If I have to spell out everything that the word "strong" implies, to you, then we've truly had an ironic discussion, considering how this all started. Now go back and re-read my replies to your posts. You might actually be able to understand how this all works.
> 
> You're welcome :sandow


You're supposedly a writer, I'd expect a better attention to the finer details than a shitty broad, non-specific translation than "he's strong". That translation does ZERO justice to the meaning of the metaphor.

That would be like somebody saying they want grapes in Spanish and their translator saying they said they want something.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore (Feb 8, 2013)

floyd2386 said:


> You're supposedly a writer, I'd expect a better attention to the finer details than a shitty broad, non-specific translation than "he's strong". That translation does ZERO justice to the meaning of the metaphor.
> 
> That would be like somebody saying they want grapes in Spanish and their translator saying they said they want something.



A true writer understands the value of simplicity and conciseness of diction and relies on a smart enough audience to be able to interpret words like "strength" beyond "he can move heavy things". When CM Punk was trading words with Jeff Hardy and spoke about how he was strong and how the audience members weren't strong enough to be straight edge, did you interpret it as him telling the audience that they should hit the weights?

Furthermore, a good writer is malleable with his/her diction, and suits it to the audience.

This is an internet forum.


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Boxes-With-Gods said:


> A true writer understands the value of simplicity and conciseness of diction and relies on a smart enough audience to be able to interpret words like "strength" beyond "he can move heavy things". When CM Punk was trading words with Jeff Hardy and spoke about how he was strong and how the audience members weren't strong enough to be straight edge, did you interpret it as him telling the audience that they should hit the weights?
> 
> Furthermore, a good writer is malleable with his/her diction, and suits it to the audience.
> 
> This is an internet forum.


You really have tunnel vision with what you think I think strength is, don't you? 

Hey BWG, who was Charles Manson?

BWG: He was strong.

Thanks, that clears up everything!


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

Back on topic and back to my third entity theory, let's think about the possibility of a personality disorder AND a demon. Here's a thought, it's Bray Wyatt (an alternate personality) talking to Samael, the demon and the he being referred to is the man who was known as Husky Harris. This would take care of many problems. Last time we saw Husky he got kicked damn hard in the skull. Next time we see him he's Bray Wyatt. Perhaps the punt knocked some screws loose? From here as Bray Wyatt he starts doing voodoo rituals and manages to come in contact with Samael and becomes his general to start an army.

He wouldn't be possessed yet, it would start with him talking about recruiting an army, then he'd start referencing Samael, but not by name, then by name and then he'll say he's coming. Let's say he does face Taker at WM, before the match Bray would scream "TAKE US! WE ARE YOURS SAMAEL!" *Cue badass effects* and now it's Samael in the body of the man once known as Husky Harris's body facing Taker.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

THANOS said:


> Hey man, I think I read that Dusty Rhodes gave Windham the idea and he ran with it and turned it into what we see today! The people clamoring for Wyatt to end the nonsensical (to them) ramblings are way off base and don't get the purpose of the character which I hoped I would alleviate by creating this thread. I digress, those passages he speaks are supposed to have hidden messages of what Samael, the spirit inside of him, desires and believes.


If this came all from the mind of Dusty Rhodes, then it all makes total sense. His delivery is so top of the notch and completely perfect for what he is trying to pull, it's astounding. One of the most believable characters to come around in a long, long time.


----------



## Skinners_barber (Nov 26, 2011)

Top research and a superb post. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Dan Rodmon (Jan 19, 2012)

Looks like your theory is closer to reality after tonight... Question now is will he cross paths with Taker?


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Looks like your theory is closer to reality after tonight... Question now is will he cross paths with Taker?


i came to do the same thing, his whisper was basically saying 'i'm a demon, you're not'


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I like your theory a lot, at the moment it just feels like he's a stereotypical whacko that constantly preaches.

He reminds me a bit of Jody and TC from the Vertigo comic 'Preacher'. Feels like they come from that kind of area anyway.


----------



## RetepAdam. (May 13, 2007)

Yeah, he's not a walking corpse.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Dan Rodmon said:


> Looks like your theory is closer to reality after tonight... Question now is will he cross paths with Taker?





vincent k. mcmahon said:


> i came to do the same thing, his whisper was basically saying 'i'm a demon, you're not'


Yep his "You call yourself the devil's favourite demon, but man you have to be careful who you say that stuff to, [_..whispering_] *because you never know who's listening"* pretty much solidified my theory for me which is good because I really wanted it to play out that he was possessed and now it's beginning to unfold.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

Interesting theory but I honestly think you've put more thought into this than the WWE ever will.

That said I'd absolutely love for an Undertaker/Bray Wyatt feud. I'm banking on the Wyatts eventually getting to Kane, turning him into the "Leatherface" of the Family, have him be the muscle but also have him just be a broken shell who's basically kept as Wyatt's personal bitch. Have segments with him getting tormented by the Family, maybe they take and burn his old mask or something while he just curls up in the background. Enter Undertaker who tries to save his brother but he's too gone to leave leading to another small Taker/Kane feud where eventually Kane does turn on the Wyatt Family. Wyatt Family/Brothers of Destruction all leading up to Bray Wyatt vs Undertaker at Wrestlemania. :mark: And if there ever was an up-and-coming talent to finally beat Undertaker at Wrestlemania it would be Bray Wyatt: not that I think it will or should happen though.

Regardless of what direction they go with the Wyatt Family I do hope they cut back on the random attacks soon. It's pretty underwhelming considering the Shield have been doing just that and Nexus's debut with that attack was far and away a much bigger deal than any 'random attack' since then.


----------



## vincent k. mcmahon (Jul 6, 2009)

kane shouldn't join the wyatt family, there's enough as is. although in a perfect world he replaces rowan but that's not happening.

i think kane is the pawn that'll bring the undertaker


----------



## MarkCuban024 (Jul 20, 2013)

Bray Wyatt just tweeted "What do you know of Samael?"


----------



## Dudechi (Feb 18, 2013)

Good call OP.


----------



## ~Humanity~ (Jul 23, 2007)

Well just because the wwe wouldn't put this much effort and consistency in a character doesn't mean Bray Wyatt wouldn't.

I'm intrigued let's see where this goes.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Here's a little more coal to throw on the fire for you guys .

Tweets created on 30/07/2013.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Starting to like Wyatt more each week. Not a huge fan yet, but this weeks was the best segment so far. Love how Kane almost got Wyatt. Also love the theme and his Kiss of Death, nice move.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

I'll be honest I had bought into Wyatt simply being a cult leader type character, but wow you sold me your theory THANOS. I hope WWE follow through on it because this character is absolutely amazing. 

As you mentioned I think a Taker feud is in the works, I thought that before understanding all these layers the character has, simply because I'd felt Taker would be coming to back Kane up in some up. If Wyatt gets Kane to join him the door is also open for Take to maybe come back to try and 'save' Kane, setting up a confrontation with Wyatt. 

Not sure about the idea that Wyatt will break the streak though, I still get the awful feeling it'll be Cena.


----------



## ApexPredHardyFan (Jul 29, 2013)

I have been a fan of Bray Wyatt since the first promo I saw him cut. At first I also thought he was just a cult leader but that promo convinced me that there is more there. At this point he might have just become my favorite character in the WWE. I like the idea of him being possessed and Kane being forced to join them. I think that would be awesome if Undertaker came back to save him. The announcers talk about Harper and Rowan being "in a trance". Maybe Kane is under the trance and he is wrestling 'Taker and he gets tombstoned. The shot to the head releases him from that trance. Then you have the Brothers of Destruction vs. the Wyatt Family in a 3 on 2 feud. And it all leads up to WrestleMania. I don't think it would happen because Wyatt hasn't been around long but if the streak is ever going to end I would much rather Bray Wyatt do it than John Cena. 

After his promo on RAW the other night I thought that maybe the WWE was preparing for another Undertaker. In my opinion this would be a great substitute for him. I think the Wyatt character is much more entertaining than Undertaker is these days. I love the character and cant wait to see where it goes from here.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

ApexPredHardyFan said:


> I have been a fan of Bray Wyatt since the first promo I saw him cut. At first I also thought he was just a cult leader but that promo convinced me that there is more there. At this point he might have just become my favorite character in the WWE. I like the idea of him being possessed and Kane being forced to join them. I think that would be awesome if Undertaker came back to save him. The announcers talk about Harper and Rowan being "in a trance". Maybe Kane is under the trance and he is wrestling 'Taker and he gets tombstoned. The shot to the head releases him from that trance. Then you have the Brothers of Destruction vs. the Wyatt Family in a 3 on 2 feud. And it all leads up to WrestleMania. I don't think it would happen because Wyatt hasn't been around long but if the streak is ever going to end I would much rather Bray Wyatt do it than John Cena.
> 
> After his promo on RAW the other night I thought that maybe the WWE was preparing for another Undertaker. In my opinion this would be a great substitute for him. I think the Wyatt character is much more entertaining than Undertaker is these days. I love the character and cant wait to see where it goes from here.


Excellent idea and I couldn't agree more about him being the one to finally end the streak instead of Taker.


----------



## KingofKings1281 (Mar 31, 2008)

I agreed with the OP way back at the beginning of this thread, and after the promo on Monday, I'm convinced that this has the potential to be one of the greatest characters that WWE has ever created. I also love the fact that Wyatt alluded to the fact that Kane is nothing more than a fake, and that he is the "real deal". Really awesome stuff.


----------



## Barry_O (Jul 31, 2013)

THANOS said:


> Before I begin I just want to clarify that I'm doing this thread with the hope that I can help open some eyes onto the mystery of a very complicated character, and hopefully provide an easier understanding, and more enjoyment.
> 
> To begin, let me highlight the misconceptions on his character.
> 
> ...



Fascinating stuff. Thanks!

This helps me to understand the character better.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Just more coal to throw on the fire. :mark: I see his inner demon showing it's face! Exorcist eat your heart out.


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

Ring of fire, Thanos! Tell us, where do you think your theory goes from here?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Beatles123 said:


> Ring of fire, Thanos! Tell us, where do you think your theory goes from here?


Sure Beatles, I'll try and give you my best take on what will happen. I replied to you in the other thread but, I'll post it here.

I believe Wyatt's character is used to the firey depths of Hell and sees it as his comfort zone. Kane calling for an Inferno match shows that he truly doesn't know just what Bray Wyatt actually is. He thinks he's some crazed cult leader and will dispose of him in his comfort zone, but in kayfabe reality, the fire is where Bray Wyatt's inner demon was born in, and Kane has no clue what's coming. He's essentially playing right into Wyatt's hand and which is why Wyatt was so happy when Kane set the ring on fire.

When looking into ancient Greek mythology, Hades, the king of the Underworld, had to defeat his monster Guard Dog Cerburus to reign him in and use him for his bidding. I think we're going to see the same thing with Bray Wyatt vs Kane at Summerslam. Wyatt is going to slay Kane at Summerslam in order to redirect Kane's power on whomever stands in his masters (Bray Wyatt's) path.

That's my best stab on what will happen from here!


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

wake up. it's just Husky Harris acting like a weirdo and he's not that great. I'd rather watch Christian's matches.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Monterossa said:


> wake up. it's just Husky Harris acting like a weirdo and he's not that great. I'd rather watch Christian's matches.


You sir need to wake up. It's evident that you're still very much asleep or at least your brain is. :wyatt


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

I love how after Kane's promo last night, Wyatt began laughing almost uncontrolably in the ring. Loving the overall character development that is taking place here. Hopefully, creative keeps feeding the Wyatts' and Bray keeps knocking it out of the park. They have the GOAT entrance on the roster right now, too.

Edit- Also, getting a win vs Kane in an inferno match (or not) would be a huge first PPV win for Wyatt. Would be a nice step in the right direction. Looking forward to watching this program unfold.


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

makes me curious how Bray wyatt will coexist with a psycho Ambrose in the same universe


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

Although theres still time... Im still worried. We can sit here and say wouldnt it be great if "this or this" happened after summerslam and expect some huge direction for this story to go down but so far nothing particularly groundbreaking has happened apart from the performances everyone involved is putting into it. I cant help but feel WWE are reigning this in so that it doesnt over shadow the mainevents. This may well end at Summerslam in the inferno match :/ I hope Im wrong


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Found my old thread. Discuss Bray's character's embodiment of the Archangel Demon Samael here.


----------

